# Sight pins - what distances?



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

What seems to be the common distances to set your sight pins at? I have 3 and I'm going to be adjusting my poundage and will need to tweak my pins. I'm wondering what seems to be "common" amongst other bow hunters.

PF.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

1 pin,, 18 yards.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

1 pin @ 20 yards. The right arrow should be flat from 0 - 30 yards. Now that I finally have the right arrows, that's the trajectory I'm getting. I don't shoot beyond 30 yards, if I did I suppose I'd have to add a 2nd pin.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

I have mine set at 20, 30, and 40. I don't think I have taken a shot at a deer over 35 yards to date though.... It's still fun to shoot at 40 in the backyard.


----------



## mattogtr (Aug 10, 2010)

15 and 30 yards


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

20, 30, floater starting at 40, would never shoot deer over 40 but the floater is good for practice 3d etc


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

aquanator said:


> 1 pin @ 20 yards. The right arrow should be flat from 0 - 30 yards. Now that I finally have the right arrows, that's the trajectory I'm getting. I don't shoot beyond 30 yards, if I did I suppose I'd have to add a 2nd pin.


0-30 flat trajectory varies greatly on the bow setup, you need a fast bow and even then its not truely flat, just close enough that won't make a difference, buy a bow that only shoots 270fps and getting 1 pin for 0-30 without adjusting slightly wont' happen


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

I have mine 20 - 30 - 35 - 45, but I will only shoot at a deer out to 30yds. I have the 35 and 45 pins for doing 3D shoots and fun in the back yard.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Seeing as how a bow, any bow, including compounds and crossbows, are a short-range hunting tool, I use one pin set at 20 yards and limit my shots to that range or less. All the deer I have shot over the years, including many with a 50 lb. recurve, were at an average distance of 15 yards. For those who prefer to take shots out to 40 yards, if they are proficient at that distance, multiple pins make sense. Personally I get the most satisfaction at knowing my capable range and keeping my shots within that range. For me, that's why it's called "hunting", not "shooting".


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

One pin set at 20. I have a G5 sight with a floating pin that I have marked for 30 and 35. 

Another point...making adjustments to a bow the day before season is a bit short on timing. Be sure that everything is tuned and sighted in before "taking a pot shot at a deer" nothing worse that sighting in on live game. And no, that wasn't a bash, just a reminder. I know in today's world some may not have the time required to properly get things ready.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Pins set at 15, 25, 35, and 45 yards. I like to practice at longer distances, but limit my shots at deer to 20 yards or less. 
<----<<<


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I have mine spaced 10 yards apart from 20 to 60 yards.


----------



## tikki50 (Oct 17, 2007)

I use one pin and shoot it like a gun, make mental notes at 10 yds its 1" high, flat at 20 1.5" low at 30, etc. Its actually really easy to do. My 30yd pin would be so close it distracts from my view at 20yds.


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

Redundant but, 20, 30, Floater at 40. But I'll take a 45-50 yard shot if the deer doesn't seem "jittery", looking around alot, over alert for the lack of a better term. But I shoot at those distances and know I can hit my mark.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

0-25, 35, 45, 55, 65


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

when I used fixed they set at 25 40 50 60


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

1 pin is good up to a little over 20 yards, pin 2 is dialed in for 25 - 30 yards. Would never shoot a deer over 30 yards away.


----------



## Switchback2 (Sep 2, 2010)

1: 22 yards
2: 35 yards
3: 50 yards

Would never shoot over 30 yards...


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

tikki50 said:


> I use one pin and shoot it like a gun, make mental notes at 10 yds its 1" high, flat at 20 1.5" low at 30, etc. Its actually really easy to do. My 30yd pin would be so close it distracts from my view at 20yds.


I use this same method and can hit pretty solid out to 38 yds. Arrow speed on my bow is 291 fps. I would say most are shooting around 240-260 fps so two or three pins is a better idea.


----------

